# Lang reverse flow smoker for sale $1000.00



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a left hand commercially made smoker, It's made by Lang and has a revorse flow plenum. It has a flip-down work table, pull out shelves.












I'm asking $1000.00 or best offer. It is located Near Pensacola, Fla.


----------

